# [Test] LifX - smartes Licht (Mini Color, Beam, Z Led Strip)



## Aeton (7. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Smart Home Produkte sind immer mehr im Kommen.
Im Bereich Licht ist hier Phillips mit dem Hue System mit der bekannteste Vertreter. Deren Produkte können jedoch nur über eine Hue Bridge verbinden werden, welche den Kunden bei den eh schon relativ hochpreisigen Produkten nochmals extra in den Geldbeutel greifen lassen.
Auch wer hier nur ein Gerät der Produktfamilie erwerben möchte, kommt somit kostentechnisch schnell in den dreistelligen Bereich.

Um dem entgegenzukommen, hat es sich die amerikanische Firma LifX zur Aufgabe gemacht, smarte Lichtprodukte herzustellen, die ohne eine Bridge auskommen.

Ob ihnen damit gelungen ist, günstigere oder sogar bessere Produkte als die Konkurrenz auf den Markt zu bringen, will ich in diesem Test anhand des Mini Color, Beam und Z Led Strip klären.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei LifX für die Bereitstellung der Produkte bedanken.


*Testprodukte*

In diesem Test geht es neben einer herkömmlichen RGB Lampe (Mini Color) auch noch um einen Led Strip (Z Strip) und eine modulare Led Bar (Beam). Bei Letzteren beiden ist zudem besonders, dass deren Beleuchtung in einzelnen Teilbereichen unabhängig voneinander gesteuert werden kann.


*Features und technische Details*

Die LifX Mini Color ist eine smarte, mehrfarbige LED-Birne mit E27-Fassung und kann mit Amazons Alexa, dem Apple HomeKit, dem Google Assistant, Nest, Samsungs SmartThings, IFTTT, Flic, Scout und anderen Assistenten gesteuert werden. Sowohl Farbsättigung als auch Helligkeit sind in Prozentschritten einstellbar, zur Verfügung stehen neben Millionen von Farben auch unterschiedliche Weißlichttöne von 2500K - 9000K, welche die Mini Color mit einer Lichtleistung von 800 Lumen abgibt. Ihr Stromverbrauch liegt bei 9 Watt, womit sie in die Energieeffizienzklasse A+ eingeordnet wird. 
Besonders für die Mini Version ist ihr kompaktes und unkompliziertes Design. Darüber hinaus sorgt die gewölbte Form dafür, dass sich das Licht problemlos im Raum verteilen kann.
Die Lampe kommt damit auf ein kompaktes Maß von 6 x 6 x 10,5 cm, ist aber mit 145 Gramm relativ schwer. LifX verspricht zudem 22,8 Jahre Lebensdauer bei einer täglichen Nutzung von 3 Stunden.


Das LifX Beam Kit besteht aus sechs smarten und modularen LED Light Bars, welche mit einem Eckteil in diverse Variationen verbunden werden können. Maximal können zehn Bars miteinander verbunden werden.
Jede Light Bar verfügt über 10 benutzerdefinierte Zonen, die mit insgesamt 1.200 Lumen Helligkeit strahlen. Jede Leiste hat eine Größe von 30 x 7 x 6 cm, insgesamt wiegen sie 785 Gramm.
Wie auch schon die Mini Color ist der Beam mit diversen Sprachassistenten kompatibel und lässt sich über die App steuern. Auch hier werden 22,8 Jahre Lebensdauer bei einer Nutzung von 3 Stunden pro Tag versprochen, der Verbrauch liegt bei insgesamt 34 Watt.  

Das letzte Produkt ist der LifX Z RGB LED-Strip im Starter-Set mit zwei Metern Länge, welche bis auf 10 Meter erweitert werden können.
Jeder Strip hat 8 benutzerdefinierte Zonen, welche mit 700 Lumen leuchten und 17 Watt Strom aufnehmen. Die restlichen Funktionen ähneln dem des Beams.


Alle getesteten Produkte verbindet, dass sie für ihre Verwendung kein Hub benötigen, wie es beispielsweise bei Philips Hue der Fall ist. Alle Geräte von LifX haben somit eine Integrierte WLAN- und LIFX-Cloud-Anbindung. 
Gesteuert wird alles über die als intuitiv angepriesene App für iOS, Android und Windows 10.


* Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Die Verpackungen der Mini Color und des Z-Strips sind praktisch rund gehalten und mit diversen Informationen über das Produkt versehen. Der Beam hingegen kommt in einer dicken und hochwertig wirkenden, mit Magneten verschlossenen Box, welche ebenfalls mit Informationen über das Produkt versehen ist.

Die LifX Mini Color kommt in einer extrem kompakten Verpackung, sodass im Lieferumfang neben der Birne selbst nur noch Platz für eine kleine Anleitung war. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Z-Strip ist ebenfalls kompakt verpackt, in seinem Lieferumfang befinden sich neben den zwei jeweils 1 Meter langen Led-Streifen, einem Netzteil und Netzkabel auch noch Stromstecker für diverse Länder und ebenfalls eine kleine Anleitung. Besonders positiv überrascht hat mich, dass hier ein feuchtes Tuch zur Säuberung der Oberfläche mitgeliefert wird, was den Strip besser haften lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon erwähnt wirkt die Klappbox des Beams sehr hochwertig. Im Lieferumfang befinden sich hier neben den mit Abstandshalterungen sicher verpackten Leisten ebenfalls Netzteil und Netzkabel mit diversen Steckern noch eine Broschüre und Anleitung und zu guter Letzt noch ein Verbindungsstück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell fällt positiv auf, dass LifX bestmöglich auf Plastik verzichtet und ihre Verpackungen möglichst kompakt designet.


*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Den ersten Eindruck den man wahrscheinlich von der Mini Color gewinnt, ist: schwer. Durch ihr hohes Gewicht wirkt die Lampe aber auch sehr hochwertig, was allerdings durch die nicht perfekte Verarbeitung gemindert wird. Am Übergang zwischen Glas und Plastik sind leichte Verschmutzungen zu erkennen. Diese schränken natürlich die Benutzung in keinster Weise ein, trotzdem sollte so etwas bei einem so hohen Preis auch bei einer Glühbirne nicht vorkommen.
Generell ist die Mini Color aber intelligent designet, da sie aufgrund ihrer Wölbung einen größeren Abstrahlwinkel besitzt und durch ihre Größe in so ziemlich jedes Gewinde passen sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Z-Strip macht ebenfalls einen hochwertigen Eindruck, die Verarbeitungsqualität ist hier ebenfalls sehr hoch. Neben den diversen mitgelieferten Stromsteckern ist hier ebenfalls schön, dass beim Klebeband auf 3M gesetzt wurde, welches ebenfalls am Stecker und am Controller seine Verwendung gefunden hat. Dieser und sämtliche Kabel wurden logischerweise in unauffälligem Weiß gehalten und kommen auch mit einer guten Verarbeitung, obwohl sich das Stromkabel an sich ziemlich billig anfühlt. Beachtlich ist auch die Kabellänge von zwei Metern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die einzelnen Beam-Leisten wirken im ersten Anblick sehr hochwertig, durch das verwendete Plastik fühlen sie sich aber relativ billig an. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist ebenfalls nicht die beste, die Oberfläche weist leichte Verschmutzungen und Kratzer auf. Bei der späteren Benutzung ist dies aber nicht mehr auffällig. Dafür könnten einem aber bei ausgeschaltetem Zustand die Übergänge zwischen den einzelnen Leisten auffallen, da diese nicht perfekt ineinander übergehen. Auch das fällt aber in beleuchtetem Zustand nicht auf.
Wie auch schon das Kabel des Z-Strips wirkt dieses ebenfalls ein wenig minderwertig, kommt diesmal allerdings auch noch mit einer leicht rötlichen Verfärbung daher.
Dahingegen schön sind die abgerundeten Kanten auf der Oberseite des Beams.
Am meisten beeindruckt hat mich allerdings, dass auf der Rückseite 3M Picture Hanging Strips verwendet wurden. Diese eignen sich eigentlich zum Aufhängen von Bilderrahmen ohne Nägel oder Bohrungen. Dabei verbindet ein Klettverschluss die Wand mit dem Beam, womit sich die Leisten genauer anbringen lassen.
Außerdem lässt sich der Kleber wieder Rückstandslos von der Wand entfernen, womit man den Beam - mit neuem doppelseitigen Klebeband versehen - auch wieder an anderen Orten aufhängen kann, ohne sich am Anfang auf einen Ort festlegen zu müssen, wie es beim Z-Strip leider der Fall ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Installation (App)*

Die Installation der LifX Produkte wird als einfach und schnell angepriesen.
Einfach das jeweilige Licht in die Fassung drehen oder an den Strom anschließen, die App herunterladen und mit dieser einrichten.
Hierauf sollte man auch unbedingt beim Kauf achten, da die Lichter ohne App nur an- und ausgeschalten werden können. Selbst mit Sprachassistenten lassen sich bestimmte Einstellungen aus der App nicht steuern, dazu aber später mehr. 

Öffnet man nun die App, kommt schon die erste “Enttäuschung”: man muss sich für die Installation mit seiner Email und Passwort anmelden. Hat man dies allerdings getan, kann man auch schon über ein Plus in der rechten oberen Ecke neue Lampen hinzufügen. 
Hier werden dann die zur Installation verfügbaren Geräte angezeigt. In der Konfiguration verbindet man die Lampe mit dem Wlan und muss - glücklicherweise - das Passwort nur einmal eingeben, bei jedem weiteren Gerät bleibt es gespeichert.
Ist nach kurzer Zeit das Licht dann verbunden, kann man ihm einen Standort zuweisen und es in eine Gruppe bringen, um später einzelne Räume schneller und einfacher als Ganzes steuern zu können. 
Verwirrend ist hier aber auch, dass die App dazu einen Zugriff auf den aktuellen Standort braucht, welcher später aber wieder deaktiviert werden kann.
Zuletzt kann man dem Licht dann noch einen Namen geben, mit welchem dieses dann auch von den Sprachassistenten gesteuert werden kann.
Die Installation dauert somit nur wenige Minuten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat man dann alle Lichter auf diese Weise verbunden, treten in der App auch schon die verbundenen Lampen und erstellten Gruppen auf. Über diese kann man alle Lichter der Gruppe schnell und einfach ein- und ausschalten. So bietet sich die Möglichkeit über Sprachassistenten das Licht in bestimmten Räumen unkompliziert zu steuern.
Des Weiteren lässt sich aber auch jede Lampe einzeln im Startmenü aktivieren und deaktivieren. Zudem kann man schnell seinen Sprachassistenten einstellen oder noch weitere Lichter von LifX kaufen und alle Produkte durch Firmware Updates auf dem neuesten Stand halten.
Durch die Füllung des Rings um das Produkt sieht man auch auf den ersten Blick die Farbe und Helligkeit der Lampe durch prozentuale Füllung des Kreises.

In den genaueren Einstellungen lässt sich dann in einem Farbkreis die Farbe, deren Sättigung und die Helligkeit per Drehregler einstellen, was auch ohne Verzögerung funktioniert. Auf einer zweiten Seite lässt sich bei allen Produkten ein weißes Licht mit 2500 bis 9000 Kelvin einstellen. Auch hier kann die Lampe ein- und ausgeschaltet werden und die Helligkeit in Prozentschritten gesteuert werden. 

Unter einem zweiten Reiter “Erstellen” lassen sich dann verschiedene Themen einstellen, welche den Strip oder den Beam mit bestimmten Presets in vordefinierte Farbbereiche einteilen. Zudem kann man die Lampe komplett mit einer Farbe füllen oder Farbbereiche einzeln einfärben und als Preset speichern. Meines Wissens nach gibt es neben dem Z-Strip keinen anderen Led Strip, bei dem dies möglich ist.

Hat man dann eine Farbe oder ein Thema eingestellt, kann man dieses unter dem dritten Reiter “Effekte” animieren. Hier kann man unter anderem das Licht flackern lassen, die Farben über die Lampe bewegen lassen und vieles mehr. Bei allen lassen sich auch noch genauere Einstellungen wie Schnelligkeit oder Richtung vornehmen. 

Der letzte Reiter “Tag & Dämmerung” bietet dann nochmal ein besonderes Feature.
Hier kann man einzelne Tagesphasen aktivieren und deaktivieren. Ab einer gewissen Startzeit kann man Helligkeit und Farbtemperatur einstellen bzw. per Graph einsehen. Außerdem lässt sich dieser Rhythmus für bestimmte Tage deaktivieren. Somit lässt sich das Licht perfekt an den eigenen Geschmack und Tagesrhythmus anpassen.


Generell ist die App sehr intuitiv und übersichtlich aufgebaut und kommt mit schönen Animationen daher.


*Praxistest*

Beginnen wir zunächst mit der Mini Color Birne.
Diese ist auf voller Helligkeit wirklich sehr hell und bestrahlt selbst als einzige Lichtquelle den ganzen Raum. Leider strahlt sie durch ihre Form kaum nach unten ab, was sie in so mancher Stehlampe, in der die Fassung unten ist, nur bedingt gut einsetzbar macht.
Besonders in einer Ikea Fado Tischleuchte kommt sie aber schön zur Geltung und man kann direkt in sie schauen, ohne von den 800 Lumen geblendet zu werden. 
Durch ihre geringe Größe passt sie auch in so ziemlich jede Fassung, was ebenfalls ein Vorteil gegenüber der normalen Version ist.
Über die App lässt sich ohne Verzögerung jegliche Farbe, Intensität, Helligkeit und auch ein Weißton wählen. Letzterer kann besonders durch das große Spektrum an Farbtemperaturen überzeugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Led-Strip kann ebenfalls unfassbar hell werden und eignet sich damit besonders zur passiven Beleuchtung, beispielsweise hinter einem Schrank oder einer Tischplatte. Hier kann auch das 3M Klebeband überzeugen, welches den Strip sicher an der gewünschten Stelle haften lässt. 
Dennoch hätte ich mir hier auch ein ähnliches System wie bei dem Beam-Modell gewünscht. Könnte man den Leuchtstreifen per Klettband anbringen, müsste man sich nicht gleich am Anfang entscheiden, wo der teure Lichtbringer seinen endgültigen Platz finden soll. Einmal angebracht lässt sich der Z-Strip nämlich nicht mehr so leicht entfernen, geschweige denn an eine neue Fläche kleben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dahingegen sehr sinnvoll gelöst ist die Erweiterbarkeit. Bei Bedarf kauft man sich einfach einen weiteren Streifen, steckt in an die bisher bestehenden, drückt den Reset-Button am Empfänger und kann auf diese Art und Weise bis zu 10 Meter von der Lichtleiste erreichen, ohne das neue Produkt jedes Mal erneut mit der App einrichten zu müssen. 
Auch das zwei Meter lange Kabel erweist sich für gutes Kabelmanagement als äußerst praktisch.

Ein Wunsch meinerseits wäre es dennoch, im Lieferumfang ein Verbindungskabel mitzuliefern, um die beiden Led-Streifen nicht unbedingt an einem Stück verwenden zu müssen. Besonders bei der Beleuchtung von Schränken im Inneren oder Regalen könnte ich mir dieses Zubehör als äußerst hilfreich vorstellen.
Solche Kabel lassen sich zwar auf der Website von LifX zwar erwerben, jedoch sind diese nicht gerade billig (7cm für 5$, 10cm für 6$, 100cm für 10$) und derzeit ausverkauft. 

Über die App lässt sich auch hier Farbe, Helligkeit und Weißton steuern, jedoch kann man hier auch bestimmte Themen für den Strip auswählen. Diese mischen je nach Thema bestimmte Farbtöne und lassen diese auf dem Strip anzeigen. Außerdem lassen sich diverse Effekte einstellen, wie beispielsweise ein Bewegen der Farben, ein Flackern oder auch ein Musik-Visualizer. Letzterer ist durch die hohe Verzögerung von Mikrofon über App bis hin zum Licht selbst aber leider nicht zu gebrauchen.
Ferner lässt sich aber auch noch auf dem Led-Strip malen, das heißt, dass man bestimmte Farben wählen kann, über den fiktiven Led-Streifen in der App streicht und sich das Licht dann synchronisiert. Leider ist diese Funktion dadurch eingeschränkt, dass es vordefinierte Bereiche gibt, die gleich ganz von einer Farbe ausgefüllt werden. Hier sollte man sich also nicht zu früh freuen oder mit falschen Erwartungen an den Led-Strip herangehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das letzte getestete Produkt ist der Beam, welcher eigentlich in puncto App, Einstellungen und Effekten mit dem Z-Strip gleichgesetzt werden kann. Nur gibt es bei Änderung der Themen teilweise einen kleinen Lag, der weiter aber nicht störend ist.
Der Beam kommt ebenfalls mit einem angenehm langen Verbindungskabel, dafür lassen sich die einzelnen Leisten aber per Klettklebeband an der Wand befestigen.
Dies beschädigt einerseits die Wand nicht, andererseits lassen sich so auf Wunsch jederzeit neue Formen gestalten. Durch die beidseitige Pilzform des Klettverschlusses hält der Beam auch fest an der Wand und man muss sich keine Gedanken machen, dass etwas herabfallen könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die einzelnen Elemente halten durch Magneten auch gut zusammen, wenn sie erst einmal richtig “eingerastet” sind. Über ein ebenfalls beleuchtetes Eckteil können auch diverse Formen geschaffen werden. Trotzdem stellt sich mir hier die Frage, warum kein zweites oder sogar drittes dieser Eckteile mitgeliefert wurde, was die Variationsmöglichkeiten nochmals um viele weitere Formen erweitert hätte.
Mit dem mitgelieferten sind so nämlich nur ein rechter Winkel oder eine Linie möglich. Solch ein Eckteil kann zwar für 10$ auf der LifX Website erworben werden, meiner Meinung nach sollte aber ein zweites noch dem Lieferumfang beigelegt sein.
Außerdem kann je nach Ausrichtung des Konstrukts der Kabelanschluss stören, da dieser im Optimalfall zwar nach unten hängt, bei vertikaler Ausrichtung jedoch nach links bzw. rechts abgeleitet oder nach unten geknickt werden muss.

Dennoch muss man dem Beam lassen, dass er -wie die restlichen LifX Produkte - ebenfalls sehr hell werden kann und auch der Übergang der einzelnen Farben sehr weich bzw. nicht erkennbar vonstattengeht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Produkte an sich sind also wirklich gut, ohne die App lässt sich jedoch so gut wie kein Feature benutzen und die Lampen lediglich manuell ein- und ausschalten.
Es existiert zwar beispielsweise ein Programm für Windows, jedoch lassen sich mit diesem die Produkte nur an- und ausschalten, die Farbe einstellen oder ein Weißton wählen - jegliche anderen Effekte sind der App vorbehalten.
Auch mit den Sprachassistenten lassen sich nur diese Einstellungen vornehmen.
Hier wäre eine Nachrüstung seitens der Software wünschenswert, um die Produkte auch über andere Programme oder die Sprachassistenten in all ihren Funktionen nutzen zu können.


Zur App lässt sich jedoch sagen, dass diese sehr stabil läuft und ich im gesamten Testzeitraum keine Probleme mit dieser hatte.  
Neben den oben genannten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten lassen sich über die App auch noch diverse Infos über die Produkte wie Verbindungsqualität, Modellname und auch die aktuelle Firmware einsehen, welche bei Bedarf natürlich auch aktualisiert werden kann.
Zudem lassen sich bestimmte Farben oder Themen als Favoriten speichern, womit man einen schnelleren Zugriff auf diese haben kann.

Ein weiteres, ebenfalls praktisches Feature der App ist unter dem Reiter “Tag und Dämmerung” zu finden. Je nach Tagesphase kann man gewissen Lichtern automatisiert eine Helligkeit und Farbtemperatur zuweisen. Dies kann sicherlich auch ein praktisches Feature sein, um beispielsweise im Urlaub das Haus als bewohnt zu simulieren und so Einbrecher abzuschrecken.


Das von mir meistgenutzte Feature der App ist allerdings die Steuerung ganzer Gruppen über das Smartphone, genauer gesagt die Auswahl der Themen.
Hierbei werden die ausgewählten Themen auf Beam und Z-Strip wie in der Vorschau angewandt, die “Magie” passiert allerdings bei den Mini Color Lampen.
Diese passen sich in einer zum Thema harmonierenden, teils aber unterschiedlichen Farbe der Farbpalette an, um so ein passendes Gesamtbild zu schaffen, was auch jedes Mal gut funktioniert hat.
Somit lassen sich ganze Räume in bestimmten Themengebieten bestrahlen, was für mich auch mit ein überzeugendes Feature war, nur auf Produkte von LifX zu setzen und nicht noch auf andere Anbieter zu setzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem will man meiner Meinung nach nicht immer sein Smartphone herausholen müssen, um das Licht im Haus steuern zu können. Hier bessert LifX in Zukunft die Software hoffentlich noch aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zuletzt möchte ich noch ein paar Vorschläge zur Verwendung der getesteten Produkte in beispielsweise einem Gaming- bzw. Schreibtischsetup geben.
Steht der Tisch beispielsweise an einer Wand, würde ich persönlich den Z-Strip zur passiven Beleuchtung an der hinteren Tischkante verwenden. Als aktives Ambient-Light empfiehlt es sich den Beam in einer Wunschform an der Wand anzubringen. 
Die beiden Mini Color Lampen lassen sich einerseits perfekt auf dem Tisch in einer Glaskugel platzieren, um so einen Kontrast zur Farbe des Led-Strips zu schaffen, aber auch in einer Lampenfassung an der Decke, um so den ganzen Raum in der Themenfarbe auszuleuchten.
Generell sind hier aber der Kreativität in puncto Gestaltung keine Grenzen gesetzt.


*Versionen*

Die LifX Mini gibt es neben der Color-Version auch noch in einer günstigeren, weißen Version oder als LifX Mini Day & Dusk mit einem von der Sonne inspirierten Lichtspektrum. Alle Versionen gibt es ebenfalls mit einem B22 Sockel.
Für den LifX Z-Strip kann man ein 1 Meter langes Lichtband zur Erweiterung für knapp 25 Euro erwerben.
Auch für den LifX Beam gibt es solche Erweiterungen, die mit 30$ pro Leiste zu Buche schlagen. Als ähnliches Produkt zum Beam gibt es auch noch die LifX Tile, ein beleuchtbares Plattenset.


*Fazit*

Die Produkte von LifX können neben ihrer guten Beleuchtungsqualität und ihrer extremen Helligkeit besonders durch ihr bridgeloses System überzeugen, womit sie eine interessante Alternative zu Philips Hue darstellen. Besonders wenn man nur ein oder zwei Produkte erwirbt, sind diese gerade mal so teuer wie die Bridge, die man für das Hue-System benötigt - die Lampen noch nicht miteingeschlossen.

Preislich kommt man bei den LifX Produkten aber auch nicht unbedingt viel günstiger weg: Während die Mini Color aktuell mit 37 € noch zwei Euro günstiger als eine vergleichbare Philips Hue Lampe ist, kostet der Z-Strip schon knappe 60 €. 
Dieser hat aber immer noch mehr Funktionen als das analoge Produkt von Philips, ist zudem heller und 80 € günstiger. 
Der Beam schlägt mit 160 € zu Buche. Ein vergleichbares Produkt dazu wären die Nanoleaf Light Panels, die ungefähr gleich viel kosten, aber wiederum weniger hell leuchten. 

Generell können die LifX Produkte durch ihre Erweiterbarkeit überzeugen und man merkt, dass beispielsweise bei der Anbringung der Beam-Leisten mitgedacht wurde.
Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist ebenfalls ausreichend gut.
Die App bietet viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, wie auch eine automatisierte Steuerung, jedoch ist diese unbedingt zur Einrichtung und Bedienung nötig und kann nicht durch Sprachassistenten oder ein anderes Programm komplett ersetzt werden, was irgendwie die Produkte in ihrer Benutzung unnötigerweise einschränkt. Außerdem fehlt meiner Meinung nach gewisses Zubehör bei den Produkten, was für den Preis einfach mitgeliefert werden sollte.

Doch für wen sind die einzelnen Produkte nun empfehlenswert?
Will man sich mit ein oder zwei smarten Lampen eindecken, empfiehlt es sich vor dem Philips Hue System auf jeden Fall einen Blick auf die LifX Mini Color zu werfen, da man hier ohne Bridge viel Geld sparen kann.
Der Z-Strip lässt sich auch dem Hue-Produkt vorziehen, da er heller ist und mit mehr Funktionen kommt als dieser. Will man jedoch einfach nur einen einfarbigen Led-Strip ohne viele Effekte, kommt man mit anderen Produkten erheblich günstiger davon.
Das einzige Produkt, das ich für seinen Preis nicht uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen kann, ist der LifX Beam. Zwar kommt dieser auch mit den genannten positiven Punkten, ob einem dieses Ambient Light allerdings seine 160 Euro wert sind, muss jeder für sich selbst wissen.  


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Lifx
LIFX

Hier zu dem LifX Mini Color
LifX Mini Color

Hier zu dem LifX Beam
LifX Beam

Und hier zudem LifX Z Led Strip
LifX Z Led Strip


----------



## Venom89 (10. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe.

Ein paar Kritikpunkte hätte ich. 



> besonders durch ihr bridgeloses System überzeugen, womit sie eine interessante Alternative zu Philips Hue darstellen.



Wieso ist ein System ohne Steuereinheit generell zu bevorzugen? 
WLAN halte ich definitiv für die schlechtere Lösung. 

ZB standby Verbrauch liegt bei Philips e27 rgb bei 0,2 + Bridge 0,1 Watt. Bei LifX e27 rgb bei 0,7 Watt. 



> Die Produkte von LifX können neben ihrer guten Beleuchtungsqualität und ihrer extremen Helligkeit



Wo ist da der Vorteil gegenüber hue? 



> Preislich kommt man bei den LifX Produkten aber auch nicht unbedingt viel günstiger weg: Während die Mini Color aktuell mit 37 € noch zwei Euro günstiger als eine vergleichbare Philips Hue Lampe ist, kostet der Z-Strip schon knappe 60 €.



Also doch kein Vorteil in der Anschaffung? 



> Dieser hat aber immer noch mehr Funktionen als das analoge Produkt von Philips, ist zudem heller und 80 € günstiger.



Der Z-Strip ist mit 1400 Lumen angegeben, die Konkurrenz von Philips mit 1600.

Gruß


----------

